# 2 kayaks lost off car in utah last spring (long shot)



## j_mason (May 4, 2004)

In March or April of 2003, I was driving I70 East through Utah on the way back from Northern California. My roof rack fell off at some point and I lost a Necky Gliss (or bliss- cant remember) and a Mr. Clean. Please call me at 518-232-9707 if you have any info.


----------

